# Baths, shampoo...



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

Hey everyone...

Ghost, at 22 weeks, is in need of many mornings at the dog park to get that puppy energy out...

However, the catch 22 is that as an all white dog, he comes out gray and black... So I cant keep paying $15 for a puppy bath at the store each time... 


Ive been recommended by a friend to use the Earthbath shampoo and conditioner.... theres also a 2 in 1...

would everyone agree its a great choice?



Thanks!


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Earthbath is great. I've used it and liked it. I like isle of dogs better. I like the scent better and it seems to last longer between baths. A gallon is like $30 and can be diluted 10:1 and will last a long time like that. Idk if they make a 2 in 1 like earthbath. I do my baths like this: heavy duty shampoo, regular shampoo, de-shed shampoo, then conditioner so 2 in 1 won't work for me.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The EASIEST way to shampoo a dog is with a shampoo bar, not a bottle. I discovered that when I tried Wondercide's all-natural bar shampoo for the first time -- it was life changing for me. It cut bath time in half because I don't have to constantly reach for the bottle and squeeze more out, and it rinses faster than any liquid shampoo I've ever used. I put the bars inside some repurposed produce netting (a bag from garlic works very well), to give it some grip and make it easy to hang to dry.

Wondercide's bars last a LONG time. They smell great -- esp. the flea and tick, and it's very gentle.
Natural Pet Grooming & Skincare Solutions


----------



## Craig Caughlin (Oct 17, 2007)

Magwart said:


> The EASIEST way to shampoo a dog is with a shampoo bar, not a bottle. I discovered that when I tried Wondercide's all-natural bar shampoo for the first time -- it was life changing for me. It cut bath time in half because I don't have to constantly reach for the bottle and squeeze more out, and it rinses faster than any liquid shampoo I've ever used. I put the bars inside some repurposed produce netting (a bag from garlic works very well), to give it some grip and make it easy to hang to dry.
> 
> Wondercide's bars last a LONG time. They smell great -- esp. the flea and tick, and it's very gentle.
> Natural Pet Grooming & Skincare Solutions



I do the reverse; I make my own shampoo and store it in a 32oz. spray bottle which I spray on my dog when she gets a bath.


Craig


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

Is it ok to wash your dog so often with shampoo? I don't think so!

My GSD is swimming everyday. In small ponds, creeks etc. He especially loves muddy water. And rolling inside mud when wet... . I can't keep him out during walks. But when we came home, he will get only quick bath with water. Almost everyday, but no shampoo.


----------



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

Magwart said:


> The EASIEST way to shampoo a dog is with a shampoo bar, not a bottle. I discovered that when I tried Wondercide's all-natural bar shampoo for the first time -- it was life changing for me. It cut bath time in half because I don't have to constantly reach for the bottle and squeeze more out, and it rinses faster than any liquid shampoo I've ever used. I put the bars inside some repurposed produce netting (a bag from garlic works very well), to give it some grip and make it easy to hang to dry.
> 
> Wondercide's bars last a LONG time. They smell great -- esp. the flea and tick, and it's very gentle.
> Natural Pet Grooming & Skincare Solutions


Always comin in and confusion the heck outta me!!! >:wink2::wink2::wink2:

OK, so... how should I decide..... good gosh....


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

After much research, we went with the "FURminator" line of grooming products, (deshedding ultra-premium shampoo, deshedding ultra-premium conditioner, and deshedding waterless spray for between baths) but our 5-month-old Sheba still has not required a bath... she has yet to ever get dirty/muddy while outdoors, and her coat still smells very clean. But she will need a bath eventually, and from everything I have read, these products will definitely get the job done. And apparently when these are used in addition to daily brushing with the FURminator deshedding tool, (and a good-quality undercoat comb) nothing does a better job at keeping any stray hairs to a minimum. 

Pet Cleaning Shampoo Conditioner | FURminator®

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

My in-law's house has a lot of dirt and their dog's have picked up ticks in the past, as well as when my wife's cats were still there they got a bad case of fleas for a few months. Because of those, we gave Zoe baths every few weeks when she was little

I haven't bathed her in a month though. She hasn't smelled or have gross fur in a while, so I'm leaving her be

I use some stuff I got at WalMart. I love a coconut smelling puppy 

And having 3 cats, I was already vacuuming once a week, so I don't bother combing her to cut down on shedding (which still looks like puppy fluff floating around... odd)


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Unless they stink or get into something that stinks, I don’t shampoo my dogs anymore than 2-3x a year. For dirt I just rinse them, or mud / muddy water... let it dry then brush them.


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

For my shelties (white feet and ruffs) I always use horse shampoo for white horses, cant think of the name off hand I get it at TSC (farm store) it is a dark purple/blue color. Really makes the white fur shine! 

My friend that shows irish red and white setters uses Chris Christians white on white, and ice on ice


----------



## Craig Caughlin (Oct 17, 2007)

I personally believe that any dog should be washed at least once per week. I have people that I know that think once per week is too often and my comment is, "Let me see you go longer than 1 week without bathing or showering and tell me how you feel." If I exercised my dog at a dog park, where he was exposed to potential pesticides, herbicides and who knows what else from other peoples' dogs, he'd get a bath immediately but that's just me.

Here's a great shampoo recipe (at the bottom of the page) titled "Pet Shampoo Recipe – “Christmas Blend” ( Freebies! Five Holiday Recipes - Dr. Basko ). Dr. Basko deals with skin issues constantly at his practice and is well experienced in this topic.

Craig


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

The Wondercide Bar Soap (that Magwart mentioned) is nice.

I got a bottle of Moosh, which I love, but hate the bottle it is in.....very hard to "squeeze". 
MOOSH Natural Dog Shampoo. Anti-Bacterial-Anti-Fungal- Anti-Itch , Promotes Healthy Hair and Skin, Helps Hot Spots. Shea Butter, Neem and Argan Oil, Aloe Vera and Bentonite. Concentrated-Organic https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HNFJUDW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 

and

Organic Oscar Aloe Vera Conditioner: 


 Organic All Natural Biodegradable 
 No Soap No Parabens No Sulfates No Petroleum based ingredients No Dyes or No artificial fragrances 
 Made in USA 
 Non Animal Testing 
 Great for sensitive skin puppies or frequent use 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BWTIMIK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1 


See my recipe below if you want to make some "home made" wipes for quick clean ups!


Dog Wipes

*Items Needed*:
*1 Roll of Bounty Paper Towels (NOT the select a sheet type). Trust me, other brands of paper towels are not strong enough and will fall apart.

*2 Plastic container’s with lid’s about 5” tall. (once paper towel is wet, it will shrink down a little)

*NOTE:* If you want to make FULL SIZE wipe sheets, purchase a large Rubbermade Drinking Pitcher, 
and don’t cut the roll in half.

*DISTILLED Water (very important)

*1 small bottle Witch Hazel (you can also use this to clean out your dogs ears)

*1 small bottle of NOW 100% Pure Moisturizing Oil (your choice of oil) It is Hexane Free.

*1 small bottle (8 ounces) Bronner’s Castile Soap. Your choice of scents or the Baby Castile soap has no scent. (You can also use the Castile Soap mixed with a small amount of the NOW Moisturizing Oil to use as shampoo for your dog!).

*1 small tube or bottle of 99% Aloe Vera that is used for soothing skin.

*Fresh or bottled lemon

*Directions:*
1. Cut the roll of paper towels in half using a sharp serrated knife. Brush off loose jagged ends. (Do not cut if you want "full size" wipes)


2. In one of the plastic containers, mix:
· 2 Cups DISTILLED water (not tap water)
· 2 Tablespoons 99% Aloe
· 1 Tablespoon Witchhazel
· 1 teaspoon Bronner’s CASTILE soap (or if using Dawn, use only 1/8th to 1/4th teaspoon)
· 1 teaspoon NOW Oil 100% Pure Moisturizing Oil
· 1 Tablespoon bottled or fresh lemon
· Add a few drops of essential oils *IF* desired

Mix well

3. Divide mixture evenly between the two plastic containers. (or put all mixture into rubbermade plastic pitcher)

4. Place the half rolls of paper towels in each container and let absorb- this takes about 5-10 minutes.
5. Put lid tightly on the container’s and turn over to make sure wipes are well soaked all the way thru.
6. Once soaked, open container’s, pinch/fold the cardboard tube in middle and gently wiggle out of the center. It is easier to do this when wet rather than dry, as seen in picture). This should pull out the innermost wipe to start the pull out mode. If not, find the end of the first wipe inside the roll and pull. 

This allows you to pull out as many as you need ….. one or two at a time.

You can keep one container by your front door and one by your back door. Or if you only use one container, place the 2nd one in the refrigerator or freezer until needed to keep fresh.

*NOTE:* If you choose to use a different brand of paper towel, you may have to experiment with the amount of water used.


Moms


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Dog Wipes pictures:





































:smile2:


----------



## MiesterBuster45 (Jan 21, 2018)

Craig Caughlin said:


> I personally believe that any dog should be washed at least once per week. I have people that I know that think once per week is too often and my comment is, "Let me see you go longer than 1 week without bathing or showering and tell me how you feel."...../QUOTE]
> 
> I dont know why but I almost blew the coffee out of my nose when I read that from laughing.
> 
> I understand your thinking. I just cant do it that much. I just take him to the creek every so often


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Craig Caughlin said:


> "Let me see you go longer than 1 week without bathing or showering and tell me how you feel."


I'll get back to you in a week... unless my wife kicks me out due to the smell :grin2:


----------



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

I am leaning towards trying that bar soap as it does sound much easier to just grab it in a net and start scrubbing rather than lathering and reaching for a bottle, i hate that...


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

We bathe daily because that's our custom and experience and what we are used to. We feel bad when we don't because it's what we have been taught and it's our habit. It's not the same in other parts of the world.

Dogs are not people. Have you ever seen a dog voluntarily wash themselves? My dogs do just the opposite, rolling in the most disgusting smelling things they can find. They don't have the same feelings about being clean that we do.

I've been told by dermatologists that daily bathing is probably the worst possible thing that we do to our skin. I feel it's the same for our pets.

I will wash off dirt and mud with a hose, but I bathe my dogs only when absolutely necessary.


----------



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

So when we go to the park and he comes out gray and black, its OK to come home, rinse off with a hose, and dry, and voila.... no more dirt? Doesn't necessarily need to be with soap?


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

That would be my opinion. Soap is generally the problem, not the water. Soap tends to dry out the skin and removes the natural oils that keep the skin healthy. 

As people we generally try to replace those lost oils with lotions, but that doesn't always work so well. And it would be impossible and very impractical to cover our dogs with hand and body lotion. 

I'm sure there are soaps that are better than others. Since you have a white dog and if keeping him sparkling white is important to you, you may have to use soap on occasion. Personally, I would use it as sparingly and infrequently as possible.


----------



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

Yea it’s just because he’s white and I blatantly see all the dirt on him, and being an indoor dog that translates into dirt coming into the house


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

You can remove the dirt without the soap. Our dogs are indoor dogs, too, as are most people's on here. Hosing them off does the trick.

My next door neighbor has a white Shepherd, and I know he has rarely, if ever, been bathed. It is possible to keep them clean and white without soap, unless, of course, they get into something that stains their fur.


----------

